# Bulk Eggs



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get bulk eggs. Went to Erie Outfitter's and all Craig has is tied bags. Craig said he couldn't get enough from his supplier to sell in bulk this year. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Central basin bait and tackle in Vermilion. Joe had them this year. Not sure if he still does but worth a phone call to see.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info I'll give Joe a call.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Joe had big jars of them at end of last year. They were large eggs, kind of hard to tie smaller sacs with them.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

They're salmon eggs... Can't sell steelhead. They work enough to catch you a cpl females. Then use their steelhead eggs.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Try this site. I haven't used it yet but it comes well recommended from a trusted friend.
http://www.centerpinangling.com/spawn-products.html


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

centerpinangling.com is a great website for quality eggs, roe, and skein. I have used them, and highly recommend them, and any of my fishing buddies would as well.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info, do you buy the salmon eggs or rainbow trout eggs? Also, how is the shipping from Canada? Any customs issues?


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

No issues with customs, I use the brown trout and rainbow trout eggs


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Chrome Collector, I'll give them a try. Lots of neat items on their website.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

Is there anyplace in Ohio where I can get fresh steelhead eggs? I can get them in Erie PA at a couple of local bait shops by making a donation to the local trout association. The problem is that I plan to head for Erie at 3:00 AM on Saturday morning to fish 1st light, but I don't have any bait. I'd like to tie some sacks up on Friday evening if I can get some eggs.

Dave


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think you can legally sell fresh steelhead eggs in Ohio


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I don't think you can legally sell fresh steelhead eggs in Ohio


Im sure you can give them away.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can give them away but that wasn't the question


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordered the rainbow trout eggs from centerpinangling on the 11 of December. The eggs came yesterday in the mail well packed. The eggs were vacuum packed with enclosed directions. All we need is some rain and I can try them out. Thanks again chromecollector and raylaser for the info.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Keep us posted on how you do. If all goes as planned I will be heading east to do some steelie hunting myself this Wednesday.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I got the brown trout and coho eggs. Sacs tied just in time for the rains and snow melt.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Ha-ha. I have some brown trout eggs on order should be here any day. Great website. Hope the mighty Grand will be fishable the next couple of days. Going out tommrow for sure.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

mokabe said:


> Ordered the rainbow trout eggs from centerpinangling on the 11 of December. The eggs came yesterday in the mail well packed. The eggs were vacuum packed with enclosed directions. All we need is some rain and I can try them out. Thanks again chromecollector and raylaser for the info.


Get on those eggs while the exchange rate is in heavy favor of the USD. centerpinangling.com is a canadian company, and i've been stocking up with how good the USD exchange rate is with our friends north of the border


----------

